# Route to Maenofferen mine?



## Shae Woodard (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi, first post and I’m completely new this hobby as a whole. I’ve never been to anything more than the odd abandoned terraced house or farm (lots of that kind of thing near me). I found out some more information about the 19-20th century slate mine system around snowdonia and Maenofferen seemed particularly interesting - and it was on a journey I’m already taking from Botwnnog, Llŷn peninsula to Chester, Cheshire. I was wandering if anyone knew and could provide any detail for the route to get up the mountain and what walking times I could be expecting. I couldn’t seem to find much information about things like which lanes to take to get there, how far up the mountain you can drive, how long the walk to the main building is and which routes to take etc. If anyone could provide any of these kinds of details, I would be very grateful. Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Jul 13, 2021)

Sorry can't help much with this


----------



## Shae Woodard (Jul 13, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> Sorry can't help much with this


Don’t worry about it that’s fine. Do you know anyone who could or any other places to ask? Cheers


----------



## motionlessmike (Jul 13, 2021)

The abandoned cutting sheds etc are just off a public footpath that runs through the site. Best bet is find them on Google Earth and grab an OS map of the area to guide you (I have the downloadable version on my phone). It's a decent walk but is super atmospheric up there.


----------



## Wrench (Jul 13, 2021)

Shae Woodard said:


> Don’t worry about it that’s fine. Do you know anyone who could or any other places to ask? Cheers


There mining forums that may be better suited


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 13, 2021)

If you are intending to go in the mine then DONT!
Its really not something you should be doing without experience & the local club do monitor & maintain it & would not take kindly to it.

As mentioned however the external buildings are interesting & easy to find, you can walk to them in 15-20mins from the town below.


----------



## Shae Woodard (Jul 14, 2021)

motionlessmike said:


> The abandoned cutting sheds etc are just off a public footpath that runs through the site. Best bet is find them on Google Earth and grab an OS map of the area to guide you (I have the downloadable version on my phone). It's a decent walk but is super atmospheric up there.


Thanks. Google earth gave me the best look at how to get there. According to that, the closest I could get by car is this dead-end road with a metal gate with some warning signs on it at the end. If that’s the right place, do you just follow the apparent paths on google earth to the cutting sheds? Also, there seem to be two of these pairs of sheds (each is two adjacent pointed roofs if I have the right ones), do you know which is the one that most seem to visit?
Also, yeah I’ve seen the pictures too - it looks amazing. The walk doesn’t look too bad from satellite, like 20-30mins up, considering the angle. Thx for the response


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 16, 2021)

Tis a right drag walking up depending on your fitness level.. Can almost be as bad coming down


----------



## HughieD (Jul 17, 2021)

Went a year ago. If this old bustard can do it in the pouring rain, am sure you'll have no problem. You've found on Google Maps the best place to park so yes, then follow the path(s) as you suggest.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 17, 2021)

Here's my report HERE

Hopefully it will be clearer than this!


----------



## PhilW (Jul 19, 2021)

If you go online there are Guide Books and Histories for sale. I know of Guide Yourself Walks leaflets available locally. Don't go by yourself, Good Footwear essential. Walking stick a good idea and it gets very slippy during the frequent rains. Snowdonia 1: 25,000 OS Map Useful.


----------

